# Druckbereich eingrenzen!?



## Sebigf (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich sage direkt, ich weis nicht obs eine JS sache ist oder HTML, deswegen nicht schlagen wenn ichs falsch gepostet habe. 

Es geht darum, ich habe eine Seite mit Inhalten.

Sagen wir, ich habe eine Rechnung die aus einer DB gelesen wird und in eine Seite mit Navi includet wird.

Jetzt möchte ich z.b. "nur die Rechnung" ausgedruckt haben, ohne noch extra ein popup oder weiterleitung machen zu müssen.

Z.b. nur Inhalte aus einem <div> bereich (rechnung z.b.) sollen dann gedruckt werden.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine  

danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2005)

Ich denke das ist weder HTML noch JavaScript, sondern entweder eine Browser- oder CSS-Geschichte.


----------



## Gumbo (10. Juli 2005)

Mit einem Druck-Style-Sheet könntest du die „überflüssigen“ Elemente ausblenden.


----------



## Sebigf (10. Juli 2005)

Und wie sieht sowas aus`?

Ich meine, sonst würde ich es über popup machen, finde es aber etwas doof, weil viele popups hassen/blocken ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2005)

Dazu hilft Dir der CSS-Bereich bei SelfHTML.
Layouts fuer Printmedien

Oder aber auch der Link von Gumbo.


----------



## Gumbo (10. Juli 2005)

Sebigf – Ich suche nicht umsonst passende Verweise zum Thema heraus, damit sie nicht beachtet werden.


----------

